# Charlie vs The Sprinkler



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

It was a hot day in Saskatoon, so I decided to turn the sprinkler on for the kids, but I think Charlie had more fun with it, and we had more fun watching Charlie. I just had to share.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw that looks like so much fun !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute video, I love the giggles and screams from your kids it shows how much fun they were having and how much they love Charlie. I bet Charlie peed all afternoon, he sure drank lots of water!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fun to watch. Charlie looks like he had a great time entertaining you, the kids and himself on a hot summer day.


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

janine said:


> What a cute video, I love the giggles and screams from your kids it shows how much fun they were having and how much they love Charlie. I bet Charlie peed all afternoon, he sure drank lots of water!!


 
Your sure right on that one, he did pee all afternoon.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Great video...great golden...great kids!! 

What's better than that??


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, that was so funny!! Charlie showed that water a thing or two!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that was sooo cute! I loved it- your kids and Charlie were having a great time.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ha ha that video just made me crack up laughing! Charlie is so funny. Goldens and water, wow.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

that was sweet to watch. Nothing better I have said it before then growing with a golden. Your girls are cute I thought it was cute the oldest one waiting to run until charlie was blocking the water


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Great family entertainment.


----------

